# Redfish Navarre Intercoastal waterway



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

My fiancé was getting my daughter to sleep right before the storm hit tonight. Thought I would go run down to the pier in the Intercoastal before the rain hit. So I jumped in my car, rushing down to the parking lot. Put my frog toggs on, grabbed my cigar minnows and pole and ran to the pier. Threw a whole cigar Minnow on the #4 circle hook and chunked it out as far as I could. Gave it a few taps and let it sit. No bites... As soon as I was about to reel in and give up "BAM"! Hit my bait and ran.. Reeled him in and was 20inches. Adrenaline pumping now, so I threw another cigar on and chunked it out agian. After about literally 20 seconds after my bait hit the water, "BAM"! Another 20 1/2 inches!! And as soon as I put the second red in the bucket, the rain started pouring! Jumped in my car and hauled home! 2 slot reds in less than 20 mins!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like somebody had some dang good luck! Nice tasty looking red there man :yes:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, I like that kind of luck.

Kevin


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

2 reds in 20 mins. nice, ya go to wood lawn


----------



## rnovakwvu (Feb 25, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol that's awesome. I did something almost exactly like you did yesterday. Check my report in the inshore reports section!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to jack em up, Kenny. Maybe we will go Wed.


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Where is Woodlawn ?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny, look for Woodlawn Beach Rd. in between Gulf Breeze and Navare.


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

woodlawn ramp good for small boats, not so for larger boats, seen a lot of them get stuck in the shallows. short pier but good fishing. some big boats leave at high tide when the come back, low tide,{ "noooooooooo". how do I, what do I.} can be funny but it's happen to me. ever just sit and watch people at the ramps, I have seen others and my self do some really stupid things. this was a while back at the ramp not side of 3 mile bridge, kid forgets to set emergency brake the boat somehow kicks the car out of gear sinks his dads car. anyone else got one to share


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry, thats "north side of 3 mile bridge"


----------

